# Anyone still shoot film?



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I keep thinking about it too, have still got 3 slr's that haven't been used for years now, good camera's in their day as well, but I would never go back


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to really enjoy shooting black and white film.. Gosh over 10 years ago now. I even developed my own film and my own prints. Since I don't have access to a dark room anymore, or a film camera anymore for that matter, shooting film is just too cost prohibitive for me!! I love my DSLR and not looking back!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I miss the old Polaroid film/cameras also, handy little things at the time. Instant gratification.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> I used to really enjoy shooting black and white film.. Gosh over 10 years ago now. I even developed my own film and my own prints. Since I don't have access to a dark room anymore, or a film camera anymore for that matter, shooting film is just too cost prohibitive for me!! I love my DSLR and not looking back!!


Impressed you had a darkroom and developed your own, not here.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is my rolleiflex 3003. 










What is the best film depends on your needs. For general-purpose maybe Kodak high definition.
For portraits Kodak professional portra 160 Film. Click

For B/W Ilfort Pan F.

Here you can find some examples.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Rik, great info  I think last time I used the Fuji Velvia, I was not disappointed.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now that's a camera !!! do you still use it




rik said:


> This is my rolleiflex 3003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I do! I'm a photographer who specializes in photo restoration and digitizing and I'm also a camera collector! I have numerous 35mm cameras, the most recent was a Pentax MZ-6 just the other day! I found it on kijiji for $40 and I got the camera body, a lens and the case and the camera was only used a couple times.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I still have my Minolta XG-9 and a bunch of lenses and filters for it. But like everyone else, won't give up my DSLR. I've been wondering what to do with all my lenses, filters, camera, etc. They probably aren't worth anything, but I can't bring myself to throw them away. I also have an old film Rebel and several other cheaper 35's. I love photography, I was never very good at it, but am taking classes now, so hopefully I am going to get better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have moved to DSLR, but stayed with Nikon (D700) so I can use my AF lenses with it - oddly I usually grab a point & shoot digital -the p&s is small and convenient, plus I don't need to be concerned with keeping it safe (same with my camcorders - go figure)

I donated the film bodies (Nikon 4004 & 8008) to GoodWill - I usually donate all kinds of things to them LOL 

I used to almost always use Fugi Velvia; I love the warmness it produces.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dexter12 said:


> I do! I'm a photographer who specializes in photo restoration and digitizing and I'm also a camera collector! I have numerous 35mm cameras, the most recent was a Pentax MZ-6 just the other day! I found it on kijiji for $40 and I got the camera body, a lens and the case and the camera was only used a couple times.


My friend was so happy when he got a motorized drive for his old Nikon SLR on ebay  Boy a roll of film is gone in seconds though :bowl: I have restored a few old photos myself digitally. My mother used scotch tape to put them in an album :doh: Fun to play.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> now that's a camera !!! do you still use it


I don't use it at this moment. I don't why, because I have two great Rolleinar lenses, the 50 and 105 mm. 

This is it


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

im going to try shooting in film... got an old pentax k1000 and i finally got some film for it. never used it tho, so i have no idea what im doing or how to use it... i can use a complex digital camera, but film has me stumped... mainly because its an old camera, and its not very well labeled what does what lol


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Shutterwolf said:


> im going to try shooting in film... got an old pentax k1000 and i finally got some film for it. never used it tho, so i have no idea what im doing or how to use it... i can use a complex digital camera, but film has me stumped... mainly because its an old camera, and its not very well labeled what does what lol


my first slr is all clockwork ( and still got it ) with no light meter, had to use a hand held light meter but it will be pretty much the same except you'll have to be a whole load more conservative with the number of pictures you take, and take your time over the exposure. The dark room is where you'll have more fun


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been collecting dark room equipment and I have most of it (trays, enlarger etc) but no where to have a dark room. I was hoping to renovate the old homestead and make it my office but that's a an expensive pipe dream. 

My dad gave me my first 35mm camera when I was around eighteen, a Nikon D70


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Impressed you had a darkroom and developed your own, not here.



it was actually at my high school.. there was a darkroom and developing supplies that the students could use if you were enrolled in a photography class, which I was. It was really fun experimenting with developing the photos. 

The way I see it now, photography is an expensive enough hobby or career (I don't even want to say how much $$ I've spent this year on gear) that if I had to throw in film and developing costs I'd be eating ramen every day!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great thread.

My first camera was a Kodak Instamatic with flash cubes as I recall. Then my dad gave me a Nikkormat; he was a long time Nikon user. That's all I've used since is Nikons.

I still have my trusty old Nikon FM with MD-11 motordrive that I bought in high school. I also have several Nikon F bodies of various flavors, old Nikon lenses that I still can use on my Nikon D300 and D700.

We also had and used Hassleblad, Roliflex, and even an old SpeedGraphic 4x5.

We used to process B&W, color (C-41), and E6 slides.

As far as a darkroom goes, all you need is a closet to get one going.

I have a Besseler 23C II with Dichro Colorhead and power stabilizer like new if anybody wants to buy one... 
I have zero interest in going back into a darkroom.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> I miss the old Polaroid film/cameras also, handy little things at the time. Instant gratification.


My camera collection actually includes at least ten polaroid cameras! I have a land camera that I absolutely love by film is so expensive! I have some polaroids online PM me if you want to see some.


----------

